# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Dmarrage crans APEX

## aede12

Bonjour,

Je travaille sous Oracle10g, avec APEX, et je voudrais savoir comment dmarrer une appli sous diffrents crans suivant les droits des utilisateurs ?

Merci.

----------


## ypicot

Des fois que le pb se pose encore :
dans les process de la page 101 (celle du login), tu as la fonction wwv_flow_custom_auth_std.login dont le dernier paramtre est la page appele.
Tu peux donc faire un test sur le nom de connexion et appeler avec le bon paramtre.

De faon brutale :



```

```

Apexment,

Yvan

----------

